# Fresh/ waste tank gauges



## 49keith (May 6, 2015)

Hi I have a Swift Royale 620 year 2000.
My gauges for my fresh water and waste tank have stopped working, I have checked wiring connection and all seam OK
Help please Keith :crying:


----------

